# Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2012)

*Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Hallo Community! 

Das Internet kann manchmal wirklich ein kurioser Ort sein. Heute wurde uns das mal wieder auf eine ganz spezielle Art und Weise bewiesen. 

Der australische Online-Elektronikhändler Kogan versucht durch eine spezielle Steuer auf den Microsoft Internet Explorer 7 seine User zu einem Umdenken bei der Browserwahl zu bewegen. 

Verwendet ein User den IE7, und geht auf die Seite von Kogan erscheint nämlich eine Einblendung, die dem Internet Explorer 7-Nutzer  mitteilt, dass _"es aussieht, als ob Ihr System-Administrator die letzten  fünf Jahre im Koma gelegen ist und Sie deshalb noch immer einen IE7  verwenden."_



Hier ein Bild davon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: Winfuture.de






Hier ein Bild vom Bestellabschluss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: Kogan Blog




Laut Kogan will man das Internet zu einem besseren Ort machen, und deshalb werden  zusätzliche 6,8% "Steuer" auf den Einkaufswert erhoben.
Die 6,8% entstehen aus je 0,1% pro Monat in dem der IE7 auf den Markt ist. 

Nur durch die Umgehung von Zwischenhändlern und zum anderen die Nutzung von Technik zur Effizienzsteigerung, könne man laut Kogan die Preise niedrig halten.
Demnach kostet es das Web-Team von Kogan sehr viel Zeit, die Seite für den IE7 zu optimieren. Dies sein eine enorme Effizienzeinbuße.

Eine genaue Erklärung liefert der Blogeintrag zum Thema:
New Internet Explorer 7 Tax  -

Die Steuer kann simpel umgangen werden. Die Kunden müssen nur einen sicheren Browser herunterladen.


Gruß
Pain

Quelle:
Internet Explorer 7: Onlineshop erhebt IE7-Steuer - Golem.de
WinFuture.de - Die ganze Welt der IT


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Oder den Internet Explorer 6 benutzen, oder Chrome 1.0 oder Firefox 1.6


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Oder den Internet Explorer 6 benutzen, oder Chrome 1.0 oder Firefox 1.6


 


Na ob das funktioniert?


----------



## 10203040 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

lol

Nutze eh Opera. Aber lustig


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



<> schrieb:


> Na ob das funktioniert?



Laut den Kommentaren kann man mit dem ie6 steuerfrei weiterkaufen im Onlineshop, nur mit 7 (und stellenweise auch mit 9) geht es nicht xD


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Laut den Kommentaren kann man mit dem ie6 steuerfrei weiterkaufen im Onlineshop, nur mit 7 (und stellenweise auch mit 9) geht es nicht xD


 Programmierfail!


----------



## Axel_Foly (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

find ich eigentlich ganz gut ... nachdem keiner mehr zahlen will, werden wohl einige umsteigen


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> find ich eigentlich ganz gut ... nachdem keiner mehr zahlen will, werden wohl einige umsteigen


 Seh ich genau so! Ist ja nicht so das die neuen Browser schlechter sind...

Ich frag mich gerade was passieren würde, wenn das in Deutschland mal eine Seite machen würde. Das Geschrei wäre wahrscheinlich bis zum Mond zu hören.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Programmierfail!


 
Eher Marketingag ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Vielleicht möchte der Mitarbeiter der die Homepage pflegt ein kleines Taschengeld dazu verdienen


----------



## Hackman (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Kann man ja drauf warten bis der Erste dagegen klagt, Diskriminierung, ungerechtfertigte Gebühr etc. 
Aber die Idee find ich lustig und gut!


----------



## L-man (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

bei uns dürfte das auf jeden Fall dem AGG widersprechen und damit nicht machbar sein, da die Nutzer älterer Versionen diskriminiert würden.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Super Sache!, ich nutze Google Chrome!


----------



## DividedStates (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Ein Tipp: Hört einfach auf die Webseiten für IE7 zu optimieren. 
Früher oder später werden die Leute aktualisieren oder auf einen anderen Browser umsteigen. 

Nur nimmt man ihnen auf die Weise nicht das Persönlichkeitsrecht den Browser selbst zu wählen oder eben nicht zu wählen/aktualisieren.


----------



## Herb_G (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Das nennt sich auch virales Marketing. Der Shop ist jetzt sicher weltweit bekannt. Klug gemacht.


----------



## strider11f (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

 Ich find´s gut


----------



## Schokomonster (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Ich würd als Konkurent von denen jetzt 5% auf alles nur für IE7 Nutzer geben


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



DividedStates schrieb:


> Ein Tipp: Hört einfach auf die Webseiten für IE7 zu optimieren.
> Früher oder später werden die Leute aktualisieren oder auf einen anderen Browser umsteigen.
> 
> Nur nimmt man ihnen auf die Weise nicht das Persönlichkeitsrecht den Browser selbst zu wählen oder eben nicht zu wählen/aktualisieren.


 
Da hast du Recht.
Nunja, das Persönlichkeitsrecht würde in dem Fall mMn nicht gross beeinflusst, da der IE ein IE bleibt nur eben ohne grobe Sicherheitslöcher je höher die Version ist. (grob gesagt)
Microsoft stellt auch den Support für win 2000 und XP ein also wieso sollten es Webpublisher für veraltete Browser nicht tun .
Theoretisch könnte man auch ein Script einbauen, welches die Seite aufzurufen für zu alte Browser verwehrt  - doch dann gäbe es ja weniger Klicks auf die Werbebanner ^^


----------



## Spacerat (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



DividedStates schrieb:


> Ein Tipp: Hört einfach auf die Webseiten für IE7 zu optimieren.
> Früher oder später werden die Leute aktualisieren oder auf einen anderen Browser umsteigen.


Nein, die User suchen sich dann eine andere Seite, wo es ordentlich aussieht und auch dann funktioniert.
Wer nicht umsteigen will oder keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, wird nen Teufel tun, und dafür dann extra zahlen oder sich eine "kaputte" Website antun.

Die Idee ist aber ansich nett


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Naja einerseits gut für die Sicherheit, aber anderseits schlecht für unwissende.
Ist aber sicher auch eine gute zusätzliche Einnahmequelle für den Shop, denn sie hoffen sicher auf solche rückständigen oder auf diejenige die einen Blocker benutzen. 
Und das ist mir auch zu IE feindlich, was ist mit den anderen Browsern ?!
Fazit: Hinweis reicht, aber der Rest ist abzocke und Unsinn !


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Naja einerseits gut für die Sicherheit, aber anderseits schlecht für unwissende.
> Ist aber sicher auch eine gute zusätzliche Einnahmequelle für den Shop, denn sie hoffen sicher auf solche rückständigen oder auf diejenige die einen Blocker benutzen.
> Und das ist mir auch zu IE feindlich, was ist mit den anderen Browsern ?!
> Fazit: Hinweis reicht, aber der Rest ist abzocke und Unsinn !


 
Wie gesagt, mit dem ie6 und anderen veralteten Browsern haben sie keine Probleme


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Wenn das ein Shop in EUropa einführt (was er sicher in der EU nicht schaffen wird, zurecht !), kaufe ich nie wieder bei denen ein, das ist Fakt, weil es Betrug ist !


----------



## BikeRider (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Oder den Internet Explorer 6 benutzen, oder Chrome 1.0 oder Firefox 1.6


 


<> schrieb:


> Na ob das funktioniert?


  Oder Netscape


----------



## Conqi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Shop in EUropa einführt (was er sicher in der EU nicht schaffen wird, zurecht !), kaufe ich nie wieder bei denen ein, das ist Fakt, weil es Betrug ist !


 
Ist es Diskriminierung, dass mein lokaler Supermarkt keinen geeigneten Anbindeplatz für meinen Packesel bietet? Ist ja auch keine Diskriminierung, dass BF3 nicht mehr Windows 98 läuft.


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Ist es Diskriminierung, dass mein lokaler Supermarkt keinen geeigneten Anbindeplatz für meinen Packesel bietet? Ist ja auch keine Diskriminierung, dass BF3 nicht mehr Windows 98 läuft.


 
Na ja, wenn du mit deinem Packesel kommst und der Shopbetreiber sagt, der Packesel gefällt ihm nicht und mit Auto bist du sowieso schneller, also bezahlst du jetzt nochmal 6,8% obendrauf, ist es dann Diskriminierung?


----------



## TerrorTomato (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Was ich mich frage ist, wenn jetzt mal rein theoretisch, ein Shop eine ähnliche Aktion machen würde, würde dieser sich strafbar machen? Weil einerseitz wird ja der Nutzer/käufer darauf hingewiesen!? O.o


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist, wenn jetzt mal rein theoretisch, ein Shop eine ähnliche Aktion machen würde, würde dieser sich strafbar machen? Weil einerseitz wird ja der Nutzer/käufer darauf hingewiesen!? O.o


 
Keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall wäre es nicht legal, wenn er vorher darauf hinweist, dass dunkelhäutige Menschen leider mehr bezahlen müssen weil "erwiesenermaßen" in 95% aller Diebstahlfälle Schwarze die Verursacher sind und man das natürlich kompensieren müsse. Mal als Beispiel. xD


----------



## MiToKo (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Wenn der Shop für einen Mehraufwand den sie durch den Browser haben dann von den Leuten, die den verwenden, mehr verlangen ist das eigentlich keine Diskriminierung, da sie ihre Extrakosten nun mal decken müssen.


----------



## Conqi (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn du mit deinem Packesel kommst und der Shopbetreiber sagt, der Packesel gefällt ihm nicht und mit Auto bist du sowieso schneller, also bezahlst du jetzt nochmal 6,8% obendrauf, ist es dann Diskriminierung?


 
Wenn er aber Packesel-Anbindepfosten kaufen muss dann darf er doch auch mehr verlangen, oder?


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Wenn er aber Packesel-Anbindepfosten kaufen muss dann darf er doch auch mehr verlangen, oder?


 
Muss er ja nicht, musst du halt sehen, wo du mit deinem Packesel bleibst. Ist doch nicht sein Bier.

Oder um es mal umzumünzen: Sollen die doch einfach ihre Seite normal programmieren, wenn es der ie7 nicht mehr darstellen kann, who cares? Einfache Meldung irgendwo platziert dass der ie nicht unterstützt wird und die Sache ist gegessen. Das Ganze ist simple PR, unter dem angeblichen Ziel versteckt, das Internet sicherer zu machen. Gähn.
Wie gesagt, guck dir mein Beispiel mit den Dunkelhäutigen an.


----------



## Schokomonster (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Wenn der Shop für einen Mehraufwand den sie durch den Browser haben dann von den Leuten, die den verwenden, mehr verlangen ist das eigentlich keine Diskriminierung, da sie ihre Extrakosten nun mal decken müssen.


 Naja der Shop will schliesslich das Geld von den Kunden also sollte er sich schon an denen anpassen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Lustige Aktion, aber insgesamt etwas fail, aber trotzdem lustig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Wenn es kein Gag ist finde ich es eher dreist. Klar sollte man sein Zeugs aktuell halten, aber der Mensch ist teilweise ein Gewohnheitstier und trennt sich nur höchst ungern. Wobei der IE 7 ja wirklich nicht mehr up to Date ist und man je nach BS doch schon wenigsten V 8.0 drauf haben sollte


----------



## onslaught (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Das nenn ich mal konstruktive Werbung.  Steigern ihren Bekanntheitsgrad, ziehen vlt. ein paar Dollar und bringen so manchen Schnarchzapfen, ich meine Browser, auf Vordermann.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



onslaught schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal konstruktive Werbung.  Steigern ihren Bekanntheitsgrad, ziehen vlt. ein paar Dollar und bringen so manchen Schnarchzapfen, ich meine Browser, auf Vordermann.


 
Dollar bringt es auf jeden Fall. Gibt sicher genug Leute, die einfach auf "Weiter" klicken, ohne genau zu lesen was eigentlich los ist.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Witzige AKtion, aber wieso wird da nicht auch ein aktueller IE Browser empfohlen, sondern nur die "Konkurrenz"? Das findeich nicht so gut.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Witzige AKtion, aber wieso wird da nicht auch ein aktueller IE Browser empfohlen, sondern nur die "Konkurrenz"? Das findeich nicht so gut.


 Weil das Web-Team von der Firma scheinbar vom IE nichts hält!  Egal in welcher Version...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Das ist diskriminierung!  Ja ne, wenn man sowas macht muss man auch neutral bleiben.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Das ist diskriminierung!  Ja ne, wenn man sowas macht muss man auch neutral bleiben.


 Ich bin ja nicht so der Experte für den IE. Wie sieht es denn da in der aktuellen Version mit der Sicherheit aus?


----------



## moarx (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Das ganz und gar nicht dreist sondern ein super Schritt, der auch noch perfektes Marketing ist.



DividedStates schrieb:


> Ein Tipp: Hört einfach auf die Webseiten für IE7 zu optimieren.
> Früher oder später werden die Leute aktualisieren oder auf einen anderen Browser umsteigen.
> 
> Nur  nimmt man ihnen auf die Weise nicht das Persönlichkeitsrecht den  Browser selbst zu wählen oder eben nicht zu  wählen/aktualisieren.



Wäre zu schön wenn das ginge, aber mann muss seine Websites für alle IEs kompatibel machen auch noch für 9 (immer noch kein text-shadow ).
Das liegt daran, dass es immernoch erschreckend viele IE User gibt und man es sich weder für einen kommerziellen Kunden, noch für das eigene Portfolio leisten kann, diese User alle vor den Kopf zu stoßen.

Edit: Das war übrigens auch die Antwort auf


FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Witzige AKtion, aber wieso wird da nicht  auch ein aktueller IE Browser empfohlen, sondern nur die "Konkurrenz"?  Das findeich nicht so gut.


 

Die Wahrheit: http://cheerfulcurmudgeon.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/web%20design%20pie%20chart.png


----------



## DividedStates (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



moarx schrieb:


> Das ganz und gar nicht dreist sondern ein super Schritt, der auch noch perfektes Marketing ist.
> 
> Wäre zu schön wenn das ginge, aber mann muss seine Websites für alle IEs kompatibel machen auch noch für 9 (immer noch kein text-shadow ).
> Das liegt daran, dass es immernoch erschreckend viele IE User gibt und man es sich weder für einen kommerziellen Kunden, noch für das eigene Portfolio leisten kann, diese User alle vor den Kopf zu stoßen.



Und dann stößt man sie lieber mit einer solchen Aktion vor den Kopf? Ich würde da nicht mehr bestellen, wenn mir ein dubioser Betrag/Pseudo-Steuer aufgedrückt werden soll.

Ein Hinweis zu beginn der Seite: 
"_Diese Webseite überstützt nicht mehr IE7 (etc). Bitte Aktualisieren oder wechseln Sie ihren Browser zur optimalen Darstellung und ihrer eigenen Sicherheit_" 
Hätte eine viel angenehmere Wirkung. 

Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn wir für unserer Browser Wahl Geld zahlen müssten, nur weil die Spezies auf der anderen Seite der Webseite kein Fan von dem Browser sind. Dann gibts sicher gleich noch eine Opera Steuer.


----------



## onslaught (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



DividedStates schrieb:


> Und dann stößt man sie lieber mit einer solchen Aktion vor den Kopf? Ich würde da nicht mehr bestellen, wenn mir ein dubioser Betrag/Pseudo-Steuer aufgedrückt werden soll.
> 
> Ein Hinweis zu beginn der Seite:
> "_Diese Webseite überstützt nicht mehr IE7 (etc). Bitte Aktualisieren oder wechseln Sie ihren Browser zur optimalen Darstellung und ihrer eigenen Sicherheit_"
> ...


 
Ich kann die Outbacks verstehen, es wird niemand verpflichtet bei Kogan zu kaufen 

Zumal die Browser kostenlos für alle BS und fast alle besser sind wie der Dino IE7.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



> Und dann stößt man sie lieber mit einer solchen Aktion vor den Kopf? Ich  würde da nicht mehr bestellen, wenn mir ein dubioser  Betrag/Pseudo-Steuer aufgedrückt werden soll.
> 
> Ein Hinweis zu beginn der Seite:
> "_Diese Webseite überstützt nicht mehr IE7 (etc). Bitte Aktualisieren  oder wechseln Sie ihren Browser zur optimalen Darstellung und ihrer  eigenen Sicherheit_"
> Hätte eine viel angenehmere Wirkung.


Hätte sicher eine angenehmere Wirkung. Aber es gibt auch die Menschen vom Typ "Old-School" , die immer noch nach "Never touch an running system" leben. Ich kenn auch solche Leute die sich vehement dagen wehren einen neuen Browser zu installieren, oder ihr Windows Sicherheitsupdates zu installieren. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Microsoft ist böse!"  Ich hau ihnen dann immer folgende Worte um die Ohren: "Sorry, aber wenn euch Microsoft zu böse ist, dann installiert Ubuntu." 
Verstehst du was ich sagen will? Oftmals ist es einfach nur Sturheit, die der Sicherheit im Weg steht.


----------



## RuXeR (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Mal ne kurze Frage, warum soll das diskriminierung sein? Wenn ich jemanden einen Mehraufwand verursache, hat dieser doch das Recht, mir diesen Mehraufwand in Rechnung zu stellen. Und zufälligerweise, macht das eigentlich jede Firma. Und auch welche in Deutschland


----------



## FrozenLayer (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



mcdo1 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage, warum soll das diskriminierung sein? Wenn ich jemanden einen Mehraufwand verursache, hat dieser doch das Recht, mir diesen Mehraufwand in Rechnung zu stellen. Und zufälligerweise, macht das eigentlich jede Firma. Und auch welche in Deutschland


 
Wieso verursacht man denen einen Mehraufwand wenn man die Seite mit einem Internet-Explorer ansteuert? Glaube kaum, dass die Kunden gefragt wurden, ob die Seite ie-kompatibel gehalten werden soll. Wer nachher nicht mehr raufkommt kann doch von sich aus auch wechseln.


----------



## skyscraper (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hätte sicher eine angenehmere Wirkung. Aber es gibt auch die Menschen vom Typ "Old-School" , die immer noch nach "Never touch an running system" leben. Ich kenn auch solche Leute die sich vehement dagen wehren einen neuen Browser zu installieren, oder ihr Windows Sicherheitsupdates zu installieren. Ganz nach dem Motto: "Microsoft ist böse!"  Ich hau ihnen dann immer folgende Worte um die Ohren: "Sorry, aber wenn euch Microsoft zu böse ist, dann installiert Ubuntu."
> Verstehst du was ich sagen will? Oftmals ist es einfach nur Sturheit, die der Sicherheit im Weg steht.


 
Ja, die kenne ich. 

Aber man sollte eh Ubuntu installieren, wenn man nicht spielt.


@Topic: Geile Idee. Finde ich cool.


----------



## delaSmo (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Wenn wir deutsches Recht anwenden würden hätten wir hier keine 
Diskriminierung nach dem AGG , weil man nicht nach der Browserwahl diskriminiert werden kann ^^

Eine Steuer dürfte man auch nicht erheben , die müsste dann ja dem Finanzamt zugute kommen.
Eine Gebühr die nicht begründet ist , ist in Deutschland verboten. 

Heißt wenn ich eine Gebühr einfüge die man nicht begründen kann , ist sie rechtswidrig. 

Das nächste Problem ist das , dass Kartellamt aber sofort vorbei kommen würde, wegen Behinderung des Wettbewerbs, 
das nennt sich das Bevorzugung.

Aber gut man muss net alles Wissen. In den USA könnte sowas aber auch verboten sein ich bin mir aber in dem Fall nicht sicher. 
Am Ende würde aber eine unberechtigte Bereicherung zur Buche stehen. Heißt der Händler muss das Geld zurückgeben.

Ein Händler muss die kosten für Infrastruktur aus den Einnahmen von der verkauften Ware bestreiten können.
Der mehraufwand für einen Nutzer muss auch sohingehend auch feststellbar sein und regelmäßig auftretten.

Bestes Beispiel : Flugzeug. Wenn einer Passagier mehr Gewicht in Form von Koffern in das Flugzeug läd , so steigen die Kosten mit jedem Gramm an , 
da das Flugzeug schwerer wird und es mehr Leistung benötigt um die Flughöhe zu erreichen die ohne das mehr Gewicht entstanden wären. 

Dieses Problem hat man bei webseiten nicht , da der Aufwand immer gleich Groß bleibt , ob jetzt 4 Leute mit einem IE7 einkaufen oder 800 Leute.
Somit würde der Händler nach einem sehr kurzen Gerichtsbesuch , mit einem sehr traurigen Geischt wieder verlasen. 

Man darf nicht alles ^^


----------



## Ifosil (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Naja ich weis ja nicht, ist es nicht etwas undifferenziert den IE so schlecht darzustellen? Um ihn rangeln sich viele abergläubische Mythen, er ist auf keinen Fall schlechter als alle anderen Browser. Eigendlich ist es nur eine geschmacksacke welchen Browser man verwendet.


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Der aktuelle IE ist in ordnung, aber die früheren IEs haben sich einfach nicht an gängige Webstandards gehalten. Deswegen bleib ich dem auch fern


----------



## ViP94 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Es ist keine Geschmackssache, welchen Browser man verwendet, es sind die verschiedenen Features, die nur einzelne Browser bieten.
Ich nutze Chrome, weil ich die Integration diverser Google-Dienste sehr gelungen finde ich weil ich durch die Cloud-Funktion, immer alle Lesezeichen auf allen meinen Geräten habe.
Wenn man Firefox benutzt, tut man die meistens wegen der unglaublichen Menge an Erweiterungen, die es nur dafür gibt. Ich brauche sie nicht, daher nutze ich ihn auch nicht.
Auf meinem Netbook mit UMTS-Modul nutze ich unterwegs meistens Opera, weil das surfen durch die Turbo-Funktion deutlich schneller geht und mein Datenvolumen schont.
Safari würde ich nutzen, wenn ich den rein optisch schönsten Browser gerne hätte und ich mich schon stark an das UI von Apple-Produkten gewöhnt habe.
Der neue IE hat keine dieser tollen Funktionen, ist allerdings sehr gut in das OS eingebunden, was einen Pluspunkt für ihn darstellt.

Also ist es eigentlich eben NICHT egal, welchen Browser man verwendet.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Haha, finde ich sehr amüsant ^^


----------



## Niza (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Ich verwende Firefox allein schon wegen den lesezeichen da ich ohne sie nicht mehr leben kann

Und so gibt es für jeden seine persönlichen Argumente warum er seinen Browser bevorzugt

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MFZ (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



Niza schrieb:


> Ich verwende Firefox allein schon wegen den lesezeichen da ich ohne sie nicht mehr leben kann


Äh, jeder Browser heutzutage hat eine Lesezeichenfunktion.


----------



## Niza (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



MFZ schrieb:


> Äh, jeder Browser heutzutage hat eine Lesezeichenfunktion.


 
Danke für die Info
ok das ist mir neu (wusste ich nicht)
Aber man lernt halt nie aus
Ich weiß bei Firefox eben sehr einfach wie das geht 
*und dort ist es sehr übersichtlich *
Hier zu auch ein Bild im Anhang

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Was Firefox kann, kann Opera schon lang (): 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

So was sollte Amazone machen hätte viel mehr sinn !
Und schön wäre das netzte eine besser ort ohne IE !


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*

Alle schimpfen über den IE, aber dennoch hat er einen hohen Marktanteil:



> Die Marktforscher von StatCounter GlobalStats haben die Marktanteile der Browser für den Monat März 2012 veröffentlicht.
> 
> Der Internet Explorer erreichte im Februar 2012 einen Marktanteil von  35,75 Prozent. Nun sank der Marktanteil im März auf 34,81 Prozent. Der  Verlust liegt somit bei 0,94 Prozent.
> 
> ...


Browsermarkt März 2012: Chrome erstmals über 30 Prozent


----------



## FrozenLayer (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Alle schimpfen über den IE, aber dennoch hat er einen hohen Marktanteil:
> 
> 
> Browsermarkt März 2012: Chrome erstmals über 30 Prozent


 
Ich finde den ie garnicht so schlecht. Da er aus dem gleichen Hause wie Windows kommt, kann man auch ihn sehr bequem über GPO steuern. Außerdem hat er seit Version 10 meines Erachtens nach sehr gut zu den restlichen Browsern aufgeholt.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Ich finde den ie garnicht so schlecht. Da er aus dem gleichen Hause wie Windows kommt, kann man auch ihn sehr bequem über GPO steuern. Außerdem hat er seit Version 10 meines Erachtens nach sehr gut zu den restlichen Browsern aufgeholt.


 
Ich kann das leider nicht beurteilen, da ich in der Arbeit und @ Home mit FF13 unterwegs bin. Der Arbeitsrechner hatte einige Zeit lang den IE8 drauf. Von dem war ich wenig begeistert. -.-


----------



## FrozenLayer (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



<> schrieb:


> Ich kann das leider nicht beurteilen, da ich in der Arbeit und @ Home mit FF13 unterwegs bin. Der Arbeitsrechner hatte einige Zeit lang den IE8 drauf. Von dem war ich wenig begeistert. -.-


 Für Admins ists natürlich relativ egal, aber in einem großen Unternehmen, wo viele Mitarbeiterplätze zu betreuen sind, ist ein aus der Ferne und mit einem Schwung konfigurierbarer Browser göttlich. Jedenfalls wenn man sich nicht mit irgendwelchen zusammengeschusterten Konfigurations-Logon-Skripten rumschlagen will, die dann vielleicht mit jedem Major Release (bei Firefox neuerdings jede gefühlte Woche) wieder kaputt sind. 

Zuhause überwiegen aber dennoch die Komfortfunktionen der anderen Browser, wo ich an dieser Stelle aber hauptsächlich Chrome bevorzugen würde wegen Google-Anbindung. 

Firefox ist dafür außerordentlich HTML5-Kompatibel (3D Youtube), dafür aber eher langsam, vor allem bei vielen Erweiterungen.

Opera ist aus irgendeinem Grund sowieso langsam, verstehe ich nicht so ganz. (Vielleicht in der gerade erschienenen Version wieder besser, muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal probieren)

Chrome ist ganz gut, läuft aber auch nicht immer ganz rund. Das automatische Update gefällt mir auch ganz gut, man bekommt kaum was davon mit im Gegensatz zu Firefox.

Der Internet Explorer lief bis 8 auch nicht wirklich bei exotischen Seiten, hat aber viele gute Erweiterungen bekommen und ist inzwischen gar nicht mal schlecht


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



> Der Internet Explorer lief bis 8 auch nicht wirklich bei exotischen  Seiten, hat aber viele gute Erweiterungen bekommen und ist inzwischen  gar nicht mal schlecht


Hier im Büro ist der 8er sehr oft abgestürzt. Leider konnte man das nicht reproduzieren. War von Seite zu Seite unterschiedlich.


----------



## FrozenLayer (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



<> schrieb:


> Hier im Büro ist der 8er sehr oft abgestürzt. Leider konnte man das nicht reproduzieren. War von Seite zu Seite unterschiedlich.


 
Und das ist mit 9 oder 10 nicht besser geworden? Mit 8 hatte ich im Urzustand auch öfter Probleme


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Und das ist mit 9 oder 10 nicht besser geworden? Mit 8 hatte ich im Urzustand auch öfter Probleme


 9 und 10 haben wir noch nicht drauf. Erst dieses Jahr kommt die Umstellung auf Windows 7.


----------



## FrozenLayer (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Online Shop verhängt Steuer auf IE7-Nutzung*



<> schrieb:


> 9 und 10 haben wir noch nicht drauf. Erst dieses Jahr kommt die Umstellung auf Windows 7.


 Oh, ach so. Na viel Spaß. Wir haben letztes Jahr gewechselt und ganz perfekt ist das Upgrade noch immer nicht. xD


----------

